# Hello



## austin (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello my name is Austin im 23 years old, and i live in South Carolina. Aa few days ago while i was at work my wife caught a Mantis for me at our apartment. When i got home i had planned on just playing with it a little then setting it free but i pretty much fell in love and kinda have full blown Mantis fever. So after doing a lot of research and checking a lot of websites i found Mantis Place and this forum was in there helpful links and i'm very glad it was. I have found many answers but i still have so many, and i thought this would be the best place and after browsing for a couple hours it seems everyone here are cool people who know there stuff. In my free time i like to spend time walking around our downtown park with my wife, playing video games, board games, card games, computer games. I'm pretty much a game addict. We'll I'll see you all around I'll post a picture of my mantis and see if anyone can help me figure out what kind he is.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I have learned alot about mantids in a short time, just searching the forum. When I have posted questions, they have been replied to, quickly.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome, you've come to the right place.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2010)

haha, welcome, isn't she wonderful to give u such a nice present! Kiss her for all of us!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## austin (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for the welcomes


----------



## ismart (Jun 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

